# vfat-partition verkleinern

## Simonheld

hallo ... ich hab eine externe usb-platte , auf der schon recht viele daten sind die ich nicht löschen kann/will.

Ich hab mir dummerweise nach dem kauf der platte nicht die mühe gemacht neu zu partitionieren bzw. eine neues fs drauf zu machen und hab sofort angefangen daten auszulagern .

ich würde jetzt allerdings gerne die vorhandene partition (am ende) verkleinern um eine zweite (kleine) partition zu erstellen.

```

Balrog simon # fdisk /dev/sdb1

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 38912.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sdb1: 320.0 GB, 320070288384 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38912 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

This doesn't look like a partition table

Probably you selected the wrong device.

     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1p1   ?       14619      137219   984786693   66  Unknown

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb1p2   ?      105953      241139  1085878800   74  Unknown

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb1p3   ?           1           1           0    d  Unknown

Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb1p4          179626      179629       25821    0  Empty

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

Partition table entries are not in disk order

Command (m for help): q

```

```

Balrog simon # mount

....

....

/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/usbhd type vfat (rw,umask=000)

Balrog simon #
```

weis jemand ob/wie das möglich ist ?

----------

## dronin

Ich waere sehr vorsichtig mit dem resizen von FAT.

Hatte vor ewigen Zeiten mal Partition Manager, ein Windows Tool, was dies einigermassen erledigt hat.

Alternativ hierzu kann ich Dir http://www.ranish.com/part/ nahelegen.

----------

## Kaini

Warum vorsichtig?

Ich kann dir nur gparted empfehlen, das hat bei mit immer Funktioniert.Wenn es sein muss kannst du dir auch die LiveCD/USB runterladen.

```
emerge -av gparted
```

http://gparted.sourceforge.net/index.php

----------

## r3tep

 *Kaini wrote:*   

> Warum vorsichtig?

  Ich denke, dronin bezog das darauf, dass immer Backups von den Daten vor dem Editieren an Partitionen erstellt werden sollten...  :Wink: 

----------

## Simonheld

das mit dem backup geht ja leider nicht , weil nirgends genug platz ist ... 

ich schau mir mal des gparted an ... danke

----------

## JackxSt007

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> das mit dem backup geht ja leider nicht , weil nirgends genug platz ist ... 
> 
> ich schau mir mal des gparted an ... danke

 

Die Anzeige von fdisk find ich interessant. Ich würde in jedem Fall versuchen die Daten zu sichern. Notfalls eben paar DVDs brennen. Dann kannst Du das mit dem verkleinern versuchen. Wobei wenn Du alles gesichert hast, würde ich alles löschen und zwei Partitionen neu anlegen.

----------

## Simonheld

ich hab nicht mal einen dvd-brenner ... und mit cds fang ich bestimmt nicht an ... blöde sache

----------

## mv

Wie sagt man so schön? Es gibt zwei Sorten von Leuten: Solche, die regelmäßig Backups machen, und solche, die bislang noch keinen Datenverlust hatten...

Eine (zweite) externe USB-Platte ist heutzutage nicht mehr so teuer, und mit Fesplattenausfällen muss man sowieso immer rechnen.

Edit: Davon abgesehen wird gparted vermutlich ohne Probleme funktionieren, aber eine Garantie gibt es nicht. Wenn die Daten wichtig sind, wäre es fahrlässig, so etwas ohne Backup zu versuchen.Last edited by mv on Sun Nov 18, 2007 1:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JackxSt007

 *mv wrote:*   

> Wie sagt man so schön? Es gibt zwei Sorten von Leuten: Solche, die regelmäßig Backups machen, und solche, die bislang noch keinen Datenverlust hatten...
> 
> Eine (zweite) externe USB-Platte ist heutzutage nicht mehr so teuer, und mit Fesplattenausfällen muss man sowieso immer rechnen.

 

Bei seinem Problem handelt es sich ja um eine externe Festplatte   :Razz: 

@ Simonheld eventuell kennst Du irgend jemand bei dem Du die Daten zwischenlagern kannst oder der Dir ne weitere externe HD ausleihen kann!?

----------

## mv

 *JackxSt007 wrote:*   

> Bei seinem Problem handelt es sich ja um eine externe Festplatte  

 

Ja, und? Ändert das irgendetwas an den Maßnahmen zur Datensicherung?

----------

## Simonheld

also wichtig sind die daten nicht wirklich ... behalten würd ich sie nat. trotzdem gern ... falls was schiefgeht ist es zwar ärgerlich aber nicht tragisch ... wollte mich nur mal erkundigen was meinen möglichkeiten sind ... vielen dank auch leute ...

----------

